# Best stuff to restore old license plates?



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

I scored some cool old commercial license plates and was wondering what's the best way to restore them?

The corners are bent a little and they have a little surface rust of them.


----------



## minnesotajettaguy (May 3, 2011)

Don't know how old your plates are but here in Minnesota, it's only legal to alter plates that are used on collector vehicles.
Straighten them the best you can and repaint them. If they are plain colors it's easy, if they're reflective it's basicaly impossible to make them reflective again. Most of us will use metallic paint, it gives it somewhat of a reflective appearance.
If you're going to paint them, sand or sandblast them completely, paint the entire plate the color of the lettering, , tape off the letters and then paint the plate the background color afterwards.
I'd love to see what you have before and after.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

I snapped some pictures of them


----------

